# Charles Daly????



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I've heard 50/50 when it comes to function. A lot of FTF fixed by replacing the guide rod and spring with a stock Colt spring and rod.(this can be said about a lot of 1911 clones)

My question is about their polymer M5 series.(also any of their ultra compacts) I saw they have a ultra compact poly frame with a 10 round capacity. I likes. What can anyone tell me about them? Also anything in general about Charles Daly would be appreciated.

Compact and high capacity is the only way I'd carry a 1911. Still hate the back strap.(it'll poke me in the gut like a speer)

Whats What?


----------

